# Etisalt eLife and Fair usage policy



## supermedo (May 30, 2013)

Well I went to Etislat to ask about eLife Double Package of 8mbps and asked if there were any Data limit or fair usage policy and a Filipino Sales Representative said No there no data limit to 8mbps connection.

So I went again this time deciding to get a 8mbps but this time Arabic Sales Representative said there 100GB data limit .


Now I'm confused Searching about the issue I found contradictory statements from Etislat Facebook and Twitter Account some posts say there is a limit and other posts say there aren't .




So my Question is there any kind of limit or fair usage policy in Etislat Elife ?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the actual answer is based on an algorithm combining the windspeed and mean temperature at time of purchase.

Seriously - i asked the same question and still dont have an answer after a year.

Someone told me (not sure if there is any truth in this whatsoever) that if you use a V......, then they can't track your useage anyway. (really not sure if this is plausible or not)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Download until they throttle you back...


----------



## supermedo (May 30, 2013)

> Someone told me (not sure if there is any truth in this whatsoever) that if you use a V......,


Using it will encrypt your data so ISP can't snoop on what are you downloading or uploading but still can know the amount of traffic they are sending to you




> Download until they throttle you back...


so they throttle but don't charge the user ?


Anyway thanks I have called Etislat right now and they said is unlimited and fair usage policy isn't implemented yet .


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have this eLife thing and I'm not sure how much I download/stream per month but I do a lot of it, watch a lot of movies and TV eps and youtube stuff too. So far haven't been throttled or anything.

@vantage, VPN may be able to hide WHAT you're doing but cannot hide how much data you've used up as the data still goes through etisalat's servers.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> I have this eLife thing and I'm not sure how much I download/stream per month but I do a lot of it, watch a lot of movies and TV eps and youtube stuff too. So far haven't been throttled or anything.
> 
> @vantage, VPN may be able to hide WHAT you're doing but cannot hide how much data you've used up as the data still goes through etisalat's servers.


that's what makes sense to me, but someone said that on here at some point, so it MUST be true!!!!


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

Don't worry man you will be surprised 100gb is a lot of data. I download a lot iam a dj and in my free time during mixing sessions I even broadcast live sometimes , watch YouTube, download tons of stuff even stream hd . So far nothing happened. Most of the time data limits are only on office lines. Worst case if you crossed the limit for sure someone will call you or they will cut the line which never happens.


----------

